# We got snow in SW Mi



## jb62901

In the last two days 18" have dumped on us in SW Mi. Looking at a nother 10 this evening, keeps the BX2360 working.

http://oi51.tinypic.com/2l9s8ew.jpg

http://oi54.tinypic.com/2itq61e.jpg


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks like it's coming down pissed off alright. Happy plowing!


----------



## TeamCheap

Still nothing but a dusting here in south east MI.

They say we'll be getting snow thursday-friday and then even more over the weekend so its coming but the lake effect snow just isnt hitting us.


----------



## jb62901

Looks like We picked up another 8-10 over night and stll coming.

NWS radar image from Northern Indiana


----------



## CRussell

*Mid MI*

I live just west of Flint and Sunday we got 4"-5" but with the heavy winds it was turned into drifts in no time. Heres a picture after I got done with one drift. This drift was move with a Simplicity Soveriegn 18 with a 42" plow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Is that a 2 wheel drive or 4 Chris? Even chained up, it looks like it shows the snow who's boss!


----------



## TeamCheap

Hmm I thought they got a bit more north of us with that last little storm but we got about the same here in the waterford area.

I still need some pictures and action shots but it's not really enough snow to even talk about.

The ice on the roads was another story and they still havnt got it totally cleared off yet.

I went to work monday but just stayed in the yard because I didnt want to deal with the 1" thick sheet of ice on all the roads and the salt didnt do much to it if they even put it out being so bitterly cold.


----------



## CRussell

Tractor Beam,
It is a two wheel drive Soveriegn from the mid 90's, wheelwieghts and chains. As the pile got bigger I keep pushing and started cimbing the pile like a dozzer would. Here is a picture of my tractor with the deck still on it. I'm very happy with a tractor, it was a great addition to my growing collection. The next snow I'll compare my Cub Cadet 1250 and see which will be the main and then the back up rig.


----------



## CRussell

Teamcheap,
The ice was bad here too, I-75 was trouble and you could see where people slam into the center wall every 1/4 mile or so. Luckly I was able to stay within 20 miles of home that day.


----------



## howardouglas

I love playing with snow during Christmas.
Looking forward to doing that this year too.


----------



## TeamCheap

I got one more day then off for 12 days and they are calling for a little snow tuesday and maybe some more on christmas eve.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

TeamCheap said:


> I got one more day then off for 12 days and they are calling for a little snow tuesday and maybe some more on christmas eve.


Any more snow there TC? Hope you get a couple feet for Christmas!


----------



## TeamCheap

Nope ...................just the same old snow I was playing with last week.


We are forecast for some flurries 50% chance so we will get something but I think it will just be a dusting.


----------



## CRussell

*Playing in the snow!*

I did somemore playing the other day (24th). I had a snow drift at my rear deck It only took about 20mins to move the snow but I did so with no chains, with little to no tire spin. I used my Cub 1250 with 295lb on the back and my 200lb in the seat. Here is some pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Wow! That's a lot of weight on there! Nice plow job Chris!


----------



## CRussell

With that much weight I can lift the blade six inches off the ground, stab it forword and pull the wheels foo the ground about three inches. Maybe too much, guess I will find out when and or if something breaks.


----------



## TeamCheap

That is a lot of weight but it looks like it works very well.

I have done a few wheelies on my sears suburban but try not to since I'd hate to break something on it.

The temps are going up at the end of the week so the snow will most likely be all gone.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ya'all keep that stuff up there please!!!


----------



## TeamCheap

OK well I just went out and fired up the heater in the garage and took some pictures of our little bit of snow before it all melts this weekend.

Here is a picture of the backyard, I had plowed it and then where the grass is I tried the snowblower (it works great).









Here is a picture of the drive and it has a little dusting on it and I have only plowed it so it isnt as clear as if I had snowblowed it.











OHH boy I hate to even show this picture for fear of the massive backlash but here goes.








YES yes virginia, those are #10x1/2" hex head sheet metal screws (168 per tire) in the plow tractors tires and they really stick well my only concern is finding one in my cars tire.

I had to make a repair to the tire chains that were given to me and I found a set of the cheap wheel weights(55lbs. each) for the blower tractor.


----------



## CRussell

TeamCheap,
If you look close at the back of my Cub you can see the rear plate off a Sears Tractor kind of yours. I took a Reese bumper hitch and turn it over, cut a notch in the plate then welded the hitch to it. I works great all you need at that point is a receiver. Ok, now on topic, i don't look forward to the rain and warm weather, but I do have some drift snow to move.


----------



## TeamCheap

I'll have to do something similar to mine in the spring.


----------



## CRussell

I will get you a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Nice Sovereign. Ive referbished a few of those. My favorite is the simplicity sovereign 75th anniversary tractor.


----------



## TeamCheap

The snow here is melting away very fast now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Lucky Dawg TC! Lucky Dawg! I'm already waiting for Spring now! -14 last night. Ready for Spring!


----------



## TeamCheap

I wont really be looking for spring for a month but by then I'll be counting the days.

Lucky for me when the temps hit around 40 regularly it's spring for me. (march-aprilish)


----------



## CRussell

50 degrees here today. The only snow left is the piles made from plowing. The rain has not helped much either. No playing for me. Temps going down in a few days thou.


----------



## TeamCheap

Its gone, all gone no more snow here it looks like spring out there. 


Maybe we'll get some more by weeks end.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Is the grass starting to grow?:lmao:


----------



## TeamCheap

Actually, looking out the back window this morning I thought, WOW that grass looks green.

Most likely frozen now but friday and saturday it was so wet I didnt dare walk on it much less drive anything on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've actually seen our grass growing with places of snow still on the ground, but we're still a looooooong ways away from that happening just yet this year. Maybe in March or April. TC, I'm sure your snow will return. It's just a waiting game is all!


----------



## TeamCheap

Got about 2" today so i spent 20 minutes plowing and got it all cleared but there will be another 1-2" on the ground by morning.

I almost just let it go and was going to hit it with the blower wednesday but I just had to play in it a bit.


----------



## CRussell

Woke up this morning to about 4"-5" of snow. After work (I blew off the O.T.) I finally got some seat time. I played for about a hour and got the driveway clean and the road in front of the house. My driveway is about forty feet long and two cars wide at the street and three cars wide at the house with a parking pad next to the house. I also cleaned next to the pad so I can get in and out of my back yard thru the gate. I do my side of the street in front of the house so if and or when the plow truck comes thru my drive is clean. Ahh the joys of tractor ownership!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

8 inches of pure Bolivian fluff in Northern Idaho! Driveway  is a glass skating rink, but the powder pushed like styrofoam!


----------



## TeamCheap

When are we going to get a decent snowfall???

We got another couple of inches last night but it was just another fluffy snowfall.

I would really like a good 8"-16" snow.


----------



## TeamCheap

Ohhh BOY.....I'm liking the forecast for tuesday thru wednesday morning.

8"-12" is forecast to fall so I'll finally get to use the blower to clear the driveway.

I'm actually thinking of taking wednesday off from work just so I play all day.

I did use the blower to move some large piles of snow in the front yard and it just hurls in up and out of the way so nicely.


----------

